# Placement choice



## Danno (11 Apr 2004)

I understand that I will be placed where the army wants me to go, but I remember being told that I will be able to submit the regiment and/or battalion that I'd like to be assigned to.  When does a recruit get the chance to do this?


----------



## The_Falcon (11 Apr 2004)

From what I understand, from the guys in my unit who made the switch to the Reg Force, you can choose which Regiment you wish to go to providing they are open.  Which Battalion you go to is up to them.


----------



## Danno (11 Apr 2004)

Thanks.

When does that happen, after Basic or on a recruitment form?  

I‘m asking because I would like to be assigned to 3RCR or 3VP and would like to better my chances of getting there ASAP.


----------



## Michael OLeary (11 Apr 2004)

The Recruiting Centre offer will specify a Regiment. During Basic Infantry training you may be asked your preference of battalions, which will be taken into consideration  *IF* the Career Manager has any flexibility with where he needs to send the soldiers of your training platoon. Either choice may be restricted based on operational requirements for riflemen.


----------



## Danno (11 Apr 2004)

Okay, thanks.

Hmmm...

Well, can anyone offer any advice on how to get assigned to either of those battalions, if I was posted to say 1st or 2nd?


----------



## D-n-A (11 Apr 2004)

It depends, sometimes(probably most of the time) you dont get the choice.

for example

2PPCLI needs people, so all the PPCLI battle school recruits for the next few courses are going to 2PPCLI in Shilo.


----------



## kbowes (12 Apr 2004)

Would a batallion be a like a sub-unit of regiment? Or vice-versa?

Thanks in advance folks.

K.


----------



## willy (12 Apr 2004)

An infantry battalion is a unit that falls under a particular regiment (i.e. 1, 2, and 3 PPCLI are all battalions which belong to the same regiment).  Other arms have battalion sized units too, but in non infantry arms, these units are called regiments.  Examples include LDSH (RC), a battalion sized armoured regiment, or the CFJSR, a battalion sized signals regiment.


----------



## clasper (12 Apr 2004)

To be more specific, the two uses of the term regiment fall out like this:  All modern units that historically derive from cavalry (armour, arty, sigs, engrs, recce, etc.) use "regiment" to mean battalion-sized (ie two lines on top of the NATO map symbol).  They are also divided into squadrons and troops (or batteries and troops for arty).  All modern units that historically derive from infantry (service, transport, int, MP, etc.) use "regiment" (three lines on top of the NATO map symbol), which is divided into battalions, and then companies and platoons.

It wouldn‘t quite be Candian nomenclature if wasn‘t slightly muddled, now would it?


----------



## kbowes (12 Apr 2004)

Well....in any event....thanks to those of you who provided me with the requested info    

K.


----------



## scm77 (12 Apr 2004)

Allow me to hijack even further.  I now know what regiments and battalions are, but what about divisions and brigades?


----------



## willy (12 Apr 2004)

Divisions and brigades are formations, not units.  This means that they are composed of a number of different units of different types, all working together and supporting one another.  A brigade can come in several different flavours, but in its most basic form, it will contain a few infantry battalions, an armoured regiment, and an artillery regiment.  A brigade will usually contain some integral service & support units.  A Canadian Mechanized Brigade Group (CMBG) contains the following units, as an example(not neccessarily a comprehensive list):

3 x Infantry Battalions (2x mechanized, 1x light)
1 x Armoured Regiment (subject to change nowadays)
1 x Artillery Regiment
1 x Combat Engineering Regiment
1 x Headquarters and Signals Squadron
1 x Field Ambulance
1 x Service Battalion
1 x Tactical Helicopter Squadron

A division is just a grouping of brigades, usually with some additional units held as division resources.  We don‘t effectively have a division anymore in Canada.  Further, divisions are grouped together to form a corps.  Corps can be grouped together to form an army... you get the idea.


----------



## rdschultz (12 Apr 2004)

Hmm, I read a book some time ago that seemed to point out a difference between a brigade and a brigade group.  I forget specifically what the difference was, but the author made a point of distinguishing between the two.  Can anybody shed some light on this?


----------



## willy (13 Apr 2004)

Essentially, the difference lies in how much integral service/support the formation has.  A brigade in its most basic form is all hitting power: infantry, armour, artillery.  Once you start adding scads of CSS units to it, they call it a brigade group instead.


----------



## Danjanou (13 Apr 2004)

Willy‘s explanation sounds about right to me. Last Div ex I did was RV85 (yeah I‘m a dinousaur) and the CSS, Arty and Engineer assets were pulled from the 3 Bdes (1st, 5th and SSF/2nd) and grouped as  Divisional Assets ( engineer Brigade, Arty Brigade, CSS Brigade etc.. The Brigades basically had an Armoured Regiment, and 2-3 Infantry Bns with a Bde HQ. IIRc they were referred to as Brigades not Brigade Groups.

I think the idea of a Brigade Group was more political and economic compromise than anything else. When we went from the ability to field a full real division(s) the Brigades got beefed up to appease our NATO allies ie 4CMBG in W. Germany. Sort of to give the impression that they were mini divisions. 

I think that most western nations that tried Bde Grps though (Britain, US, Isreal) gave up on them and went back to Bdes and Divisions.


----------



## clasper (13 Apr 2004)

A brigade group is supposed to be able to conduct independant operations in the field (hence the extra support units).  Whereas a brigade needs support from a division to operate in the field.


----------

